# 1080p und 1080i



## Fathom (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe User,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe Tiff Sequenzen in 1920x1080, also im HD Material, eben 1080p bzw. für 1080i. So, ich will diese Tiff Sequenz jetzt einmal als 1080p/50 und einmal als 1080i/25 rausgeben. Wie mach ich das am besten?
Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt:
Für 1080p/50 (Progressiv)
Entweder in After Effects die Bildsequenz öffnen und in eine Komposition einladen, die die Einstellung hat, 1920x1080 und 50 frames per second bzw. 25 für 1080i

oder

über Quick Time, Bildsequenz laden und ebenfalls die Frames auf 50 und 25 einstellen.

Würde das so hinhauen oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler bzw. funktioniert das so einfach nicht?

Wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen würdet. Ist schon sehr wichtig.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fathom (23. Juli 2010)

... oder über Final Cut. Dort gibt es ja auch die Einstellung Apple Pro Res 422 1920x1080 25p bzw 50p 48 kHz. Oder HDV-1080i50 bzw. 1080p25? Komm da doch relativ durcheinander.

Vereinfacht gesagt, kann man einfach für die beiden Formate (1920x1080) einfach 25 und dann 50 Frames anlegen? Oder hat es auch mit Fields zu tun? Beispiel Upper bzw. Lower Field First oder keins?


----------



## Fathom (23. Juli 2010)

Eine Lösung habe ich bereits. Für 1080i/25 lege ich in After Effects ein Projekt mit 1920x1080 und 25 Frames an. Beim rausrendern des Clips, gebe ich Upper Fields als Render Output an.
Allerdings weiss ich jetzt noch nicht, wie es nun beim Progressiv also 1080p/50 mache. Immerhin sind es es ja 50 Vollbilder. Hat jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Another (24. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gerade garnicht was du genau willst, denn IMO hast du dazu bereits selbst schon alles hier niedergeschrieben. Aber (sehr) wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur noch müde.

Wenn du Material hast, welches eine Auflösung von 1920x1080p hat, Progressiv ist und 50fps hat, dann gib das beim Öffnen von After Effecs doch auch genau so an. Ausgeben wird es dies dann auch so beim rendern, außer du sagst ihm etwas anderes. Testen, und schaun ob es geht.


----------



## Fathom (24. Juli 2010)

Hm, ne nicht ganz. Das Augangsmaterial ist einfach eine Tiff-Sequenz. So, nun muss ich ein Projekt anlegen, was 1080p/50 ist. Und ich kann ja nicht einfach 50 Frames angeben. Dann würde die ganze Sequenz quasi doppelt so schnell abgespielt werden. Evtl. müssen die Frames doppelt angelegt werden. Also, die länge muss ja gleich bleiben. 
Beispiel: Die Sequenz muss 4 Sekunden gehen. Wenn ich nun 50 Frames angeben sind es ja nur noch 2 Sekunden. Es muss aber 4 Sekunden bleiben, nur eben als 1080p/50. Also Vollbilder bei 50 Frames.


----------



## Matthias (24. Juli 2010)

hi,

Dir ist schon klar, dass du da eigentlich eine Scherzfrage stellst, oder?
...oder willst du bloss wissen, ob wir auch denken, dass bei einer Bildsequenz welche aus 25p gewonnen wurde, bei 50p und gleicher Länge jedes Bild doppelt abgespielt werden muss?
Wüsste nicht ob es eine Art von Mathematik gibt, mit der es anders möglich würde  .

Gruss
Matthias

Edit:

Ah, jetzt dämmerts mir: Du willst sicher aus 25p 50i erzeugen. Das geht nicht in sinnvoller Weise. Du kannst nur aus 50p ein nutzbringendes 50i erzeugen. Ansonsten sind halt die beiden aufeinanderfolgenden Halbbilder genau gleich.


----------



## Fathom (24. Juli 2010)

nene, die Bezeichnung ist schon richtig. Die Sender wollen 1080p/50 und 720p/50. Ich raffs aber nett. Denn wenn ich in 50 Frames irgendwas anlege, wird es ja dementsprechend doppelt so schnell abgespielt. Und das kann ja nicht gewollt sein. Ich dachte auch entweder eben 50i oder 25p. Aber so verstehe ich das nicht. Hat jemand Ahnung davon? angeblich arbeiten ja einige Sender mit diesen Formaten?


----------



## Another (25. Juli 2010)

Fathom hat gesagt.:


> Und ich kann ja nicht einfach 50 Frames angeben. Dann würde die ganze Sequenz quasi doppelt so schnell abgespielt werden.


 
Naja, wenn du die 50 Bilder pro Sekunde in deiner .tif Sequenz nicht schon hast, wo sollten sie auch herkommen? Aus mehr Bildern kann man immer weniger machen. Bei zu wenig Bildern, kann man nur noch die dazwischen fehlenden Interpolieren.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2010)

? Diese TIF-Sequenz ist auf 25Hz ausgelegt, richtig? Du legst Dein Projekt in 50Hz/p an und stellst in den Eigenschaften die Framerate Deiner TIF-Sequenz auf die Bildwiederholrate, wie Du sie Dir wünscht.. Einfach mal Rechtsklick auf die Binarydatei machen 

mfg chmee


----------

